
New technique for engineering living materials and patterns - headalgorithm
https://warwick.ac.uk/newsandevents/pressreleases/new_technique_for
======
headalgorithm
Link to paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1910.01595](https://arxiv.org/abs/1910.01595)

